# Vista Tonaufnahme



## Anbrix (21. März 2007)

Hallo Community,

kann mir jemand behilflich sein zum Thema Soundaufnahme.
Es besteht folgendes Problem:
Programme habe ich genügend gefunden die (zumindest unter XP) den Sound den man auf dem PC hört aufnehmen können. Bei Vista aber funktioniert das nicht. Wenn ich zur Einstellung gehe, sehe ich am Balken, dass bei "Lautsprecher" der Sound .. ja .. ausgegeben wird. Zusätzlich noch da sind dann bei der Kartei Aufnahme das Mikrofon und der Eingang (?)
Wenn ich jetzt eines der o.g. Programme nehme, kann ich als Quelle nur Microfon und Eingang auswählen ...

Weiß jemand eine Lösung ?

MfG


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

Die einzige Lösung, die ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre ein entsprechender Treiber für deine Soundkarte. Denn da hat Microsoft meiner Meinung nach wirklich mist gebaut.. ich finds ja sehr nett, dass ich bestimmte Anwendungen muten kann aber, dass ich z.B. über TS keine Audioaufnahmen mehr senden kann ist doof.


----------

